# -ról vagy -ból



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

A minap valaki (nem magyar anyanyelvű) a következőhöz hasonló mondatot írt nekem:

_"Egy ismerősöm megkérdezte, hogy nem tudok-e lefordítani neki egy pár szöveget németről és japánról."_

Én ebben az esetben úgy mondanám, hogy _német*ből* és japán*ból*, _holott más esetekben a_ -ról/ről _rag nem hangzik szokatlanul a _lefordítani _igével kapcsolatosan.

Nektek mi a véleményetek? Van valami erre vontakozó szabály, t.i. hogy mikor melyik rag a helyes vagy "ajánlott"?  

Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Az értelmező szótár szerint mindkettő jó, de én inkább a -ról/-ről-ös alakot használom spontán.
Úgy érzem pedig, mintha lenne valami különbség a kettő között, de nem tudnám meghatározni, hogy mi az. (Esetleg nagyobb volumenű fordításnál, mint pl. egy könyv - a -ból/-ből?)
A példamondatban szereplő alak minden esetre nekem így jobban hangzik, mint a -ból/-ből-ös változatban.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ...(Esetleg nagyobb volumenű fordításnál, mint pl. egy könyv - a -ból/-ből?) ...


Igen, nekem is van ilyesféle benyomásom. Vagy például, valószínűleg a _-ból/-ből _ragot használnám a következő esetben is (bár nem vagyok benne egészen biztos):

- Mivel foglalkozik Béla?
- Béla japánból és kínaiból fordít műszaki jellegű szövegeket. 

Ami az eredeti példámat illeti, az is eszembe jutott, hogy esetleg az zavar engem, hogy  "lefordítani ... egy pár szöveget ...japánról" tulajdonképpen nem egyértelmű. Jelenthetné azt is, hogy a szöveg _Japánról _szól ... (leírva világos, persze).


----------



## Zsanna

francisgranada said:


> ...- Mivel foglalkozik Béla?
> - Béla japánból és kínaiból fordít műszaki jellegű szövegeket.


Igen, de szerintem a másik toldalékkal ez ugyanúgy jó lenne. 



francisgranada said:


> Ami az eredeti példámat illeti, az is eszembe jutott, hogy esetleg az zavar engem, hogy  "lefordítani ... egy pár szöveget ...japánról" tulajdonképpen nem egyértelmű. Jelenthetné azt is, hogy a szöveg _Japánról _szól ... (leírva világos, persze).


Igen, szóban tényleg félreérthető lehet. Lehet, hogy épp ezért lehetséges a két változat. 
Bár én közben arra is gondoltam, hogy a _-ból/-ből_ lehet régebbi használatú eredetileg. (Esetleg épp azért, mert régebben az ilyen nüanszokra jobban figyeltünk, mint manapság?)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ...  Bár én közben arra is gondoltam, hogy a _-ból/-ből_ lehet régebbi használatú eredetileg ...


Valószínűleg igazad van. Például egy régi könyvem (_nyomtattatott _1688-ban) címoldalán ez áll: "Olasz*ból* és Deák*ból* szorgalmatosson megmagyaráztatott Illyés András által" (_megmagyarázni _= lefordítani magyarra; _Deák _= latin).


----------



## Zsanna

Ez elég jó példa , köszi. (Kár, hogy épp az igénk hiányzik belőle, de az értelme nagyjából tényleg az.)

Én meg közben annyit találtam, hogy alakilag szintén létezik a "vmi*ből* valamennyit fordít vmi célra"* (pl. a költségvetésből 1 milliót fordítottak virágöntözésre). Lehet, hogy ennek a formának a gyakoribb használata szorította háttérbe a megegyező alakú (de más jelentésű) igénk -ból/-ből-ös variációját? Ennek az mond ellent, hogy (továbbra is a _fordít_ ige más jelentésében) létezik a *-ról/-ről*-ös alakkal is olyan forma, amikor meg ez a toldalék a kötelező (forrás mindkét példánál a Mazsola volt) "2-ről fordított a japán Takeda ellen".


*Vö. "a cseh eredetiből fordította a cikket magyarra" - íme egy példa arra is, amikor kötelezően a -*ből* az egyetlen jó toldalék a mi igénkhez. (Vajon akkor ez azt jelenti, hogy nyelvnév után választható a toldalék, de ha más köznevet használunk, akkor ott már nem?)


----------

